# Brickwall Audio joins!



## Erik Ekholm (Oct 17, 2009)

Yo! I finally had the time to set up my VI account!
For those of you unfamiliar, Brickwall Audio is a company / online portfolio
run by Erik Ekholm - a Swedish songwriter and sound guy!

I offer some cool free stuff, like my Kontakt multis and other bits 'n pieces
for the music and audio community - have at it!

Cheers,

/Erik


----------



## bryla (Oct 17, 2009)

Hejsan! Welcome  Gonna check your company out


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 17, 2009)

Welcome to VI, Erik! Glad you found us - enjoy the forum.


----------



## Erik Ekholm (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome! I'm sure I'm gonna have a great time here!


----------

